# System six fork replacement



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

I purchased a used system six frame and fork and the steer tube is a little shorter than i like. I will be running a regular stem on it and want to add a couple spacers but the tube is to short. Where might i find a replacement fork? do any aftermarket companies make one to fit it? I searched around and didn't find much.

thx. joe


----------



## phlash23 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cannondale has them in stock for replacement, but be forewarned, they are not cheap. ($450 or so new). Ebay is a good option but you just have to play the waiting game. As far as an aftermarket, I haven't found one that tapers correctly.


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool thx. for the info, Don't think i will spend $450 for a fork.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

3T is now making a Funda for tapered HTs. I can't find any data on it other than their website says they're now making it. I've only heard great things about the Funda forks and they can be had for less than what C'dale is asking for the System fork. Also you should be able to use a SuperSix fork.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

3T has a 1 1/4 to 1/18...and they have no plans on producing a 1.5 tapered fork.

Thats what they told me in their email...


----------

